# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #229 (11/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (25. September 2019)

Herzlich willkommen im Thread zur Printausgabe 11/2019! 

Der Sommer ist nun wohl endgültig vorbei, manch einer wird das herbeigesehnt haben, ein anderer ist traurig drüber. Das ist an sich ja vollkommen egal, denn die neue PCGH ist da und spendet beiden Lagern Freude! Mit der neuen Ausgabe erblickt natürlich auch der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur *aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 11/2019* das Licht der Welt!

Wie immer gibt es ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 02. Oktober 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 27. September, Ausgabe 229 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen (und natürlich wegen den Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## lipt00n (28. September 2019)

Huhu Redaktion,

bei Eingabe des Heftcodes auf pcgh.de/codes bekomme ich nur einen auffällig kurzen Key mit 10 bzw. 11 Stellen (inkl. Trennzeichen) zurückgemeldet, den Steam nicht akzeptiert. Da scheint es wohl irgendwo zu hängen 

Liebe Grüße,
lip


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. September 2019)

Moin!

Was da herauskommt, ist kein Steam-Code. Hier die Erläuterung aus dem Heft bzw. aus der Heftzusammenfassung:



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unserer Vollversion zu We Are The Dwarves handelt es sich um einen  Gratis-Code auf Gamesplanet.com. Dazu geben Sie den Code, den Sie wie  gewohnt auf unserer Codekarte finden, unter www.pcgh.de/codes ein. Den Code, den Sie dort erhalten, geben Sie dann auf Gamesplanet  als Rabatt-Code ein, nachdem Sie das Spiel dort in Ihren Warenkorb  gelegt haben. Dadurch ändert sich der Preis auf 0 Euro und Sie erhalten  nach dem "Kauf" einen Steam-Code für das Spiel. Damit können Sie die  Vollversion von We Are The Dwarves dann kostenlos herunterladen. Wir  wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit dem Spiel!



Das ist etwas umständlich und weicht vom üblichen Prozedere ab. Fälschlicherweise steht oben im Heftinhalt weiß auf rot, dass man pcgh.de/codes verwenden soll. Das hätte noch ausradiert werden müssen – ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen, die ebenfalls verwirrt wurden.

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (29. September 2019)

Ich muss mal ein Lob für die große Watt-Historie aussprechen. Ein Artikel, der für mich besonders aufschlussreich ist, da ich oft nicht das neueste, sondern gerne mal gebrauchte Hardware in den AlltagsPC stopfe. Hinzu kommt, dass als Gelegenheitsspieler die Idle Leistungsaufnahme immer fokussiert wird und so bekommt ein High End Schnäppchen einer Vorgängergeneration schnell einen bittersüßen Beigeschmack, wenn die Kosten im Endeffekt nach der Aufrüstung wesentlich höher Ausfallen als gedacht, oder der Gamingverbrauch die Grenzen des Netzteils sprengt.

Der Artikel "Beste GPU für Ryzen 3000" passt dann auch wie die Faust aufs Auge. Aktuell sehr beliebte CPU, passt meine Grafikkarte noch oder doch was neues? Wo doch die neuen AMD Karten ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bieten.
Edit: Ryzen 3000 Undervolting ist natürlich wieder ein Referenzbeitrag für viele User. Für meine i/-6700k CPU habe ich auch auf den damaliegen bericht zurückgegriffen und die CPU energietechnisch etwas gezähmt. 

Für mich als flexiblen Spieler ist dann der "Megatest auf 11 Seiten" zu den Soundkarten interessant. Wer will sich schon beim Mainboardkauf von einer Audio Ausstattung der Platine einschränken lassen? Danke, dass diesmal auch mehr externe Geräte einbezogen wurden. An angehender Linux Fan für die produktive Arbeit sehe ich das sehr gerne, wenn alternative Kompatibilitäten oder OS-Unabhängibkeit von externen Soundkarten mit ins Auge gefasst werden.

Danke dafür


----------



## Palmdale (29. September 2019)

Auch von meiner Seite her war die Watt-Übersicht und das Schwelgen in alten Grafikkarten der interessanteste Teil des Heftes. Allerdings hätte ich mir hier eher eine Alphabetische Reihenfolge nach GPUs gewünscht (und dann weiter unterschieden ggf. in Herstellerdesigns), denn um die betagte Radeon HD7770 im elterlichen PC zu finden muss man sich bissl mühselig durch alle Balken lesen (Spoiler: 9,7 Watt, hätt eigentlich mit mehr gerechnet. Leider fehlt der Volllast Wert... ). Wird wohl noch im Laufe diesen Jahres mit einem 2200G ersetzt und der Core2Duo E6600 endgültig entsorgt (braucht wahrscheinlich mehr als die GPU im überwiegenden Idle/Office/Surf Betrieb meiner Eltern 65+....)

Beim Test "Welche Grafikkarte für Ryzen" sprang der Punkt irgendwie nicht so über, denn ist tatsächlich die CPU relevant für die GPU? Tendenziell liest sich heraus, dass das zum einen ein kleiner CPU Test war (also wie skaliert das Spiel mit Kernen und/oder Takt) und gleichzeitig ein kleiner GPU Test mit der Frage, wie gut Spiel XY mit AMD und im Speziellen Navi gegenüber Nvidia mit Turing zurecht kommt. Halt ne Detailbetrachtung der CPUs mit 4 Grafikkarten, immerhin . 

Wiederum höchst interessant war das UV Special, was gut aufzeigte, wie gut die Dinger eigentlich outofthebox funktionieren, Chapeau AMD! Ganz schön fummelig, hier manuell noch zu optimieren . Ebenso das Schlaglicht auf Soundkarten, erinnert mich bissl an die Entwicklung der Digitalkameras - früher in jedermanns Hand, nun durch Smartphones bis auf die Enthusiastenmärkte nahezu vollständig verdrängt. So auch Soundkarten von mehr oder weniger gut ausgestatteten Mainboards, wo damals noch der gute Soundblaster mit IRQ, DMA und was weiß ich noch Einstellungen in ganz alten Spielen die größtmögliche Kompatibilität bot  (ein Grund, weshalb ich immer das original kaufte fürn paar Taler mehr).

Gibts eigentlich gute Stühle für Leute über 2m? 

Herzlichen Valentins-Dark 

Edit:
die Pimp-Seite wird wohl erst noch freigeschalten?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. September 2019)

Moin!

Tatsächlich, das "Gaming"-Excel beinhaltet keine HD 7770. Diese Karten haben wir damals nicht mit Anno 2070 vermessen, da die Bildraten zu gering waren. Stattdessen kam noch Battlefield: Bad Company 2 unter DX11 zum Einsatz. Hier kommen schlanke 64 Watt heraus – somit hast du einen Anhaltspunkt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. September 2019)

Wie im Artikel bereits angedeutet, ist geplant, dass wir am Mittwoch, dem 2. 10. mit der Pimp-Aktion online gehen. (Ab dem Tag liegt das Heft offiziell im Zeitschriftenhandel aus.) Bis dahin könnt ihr die Zeit ja zum Planen nutzen.


----------



## Tumbler (30. September 2019)

Mein Geist hat zwar den vollen Umfang der Verbrauchsübersicht aller 400 Grafikkarten noch nicht wirklich erfasst, aber auf jeden Fall schon mal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön dafürIst auch ganz gut zu sehen, wie unglaublich viel sich einige custom designs genehmigen. Auch der Info-Teil zu Spannungswandlern gefällt mir sehr. Gerne mehr davon.

Zum Jonsbo UMX1 kann ich noch sagen, dass man durchaus längere Grafikkarten reinkriegt, wenn man die Rückseite entfernt (alles geschraubt) und die Karte von hinten reinmanövriert. Ich empfehle aber wärmstens ein zusätzliches Paar helfende Hände. Durch die überdurchschnittliche Dicke der Rückseite kann es allerdings vorkommen, dass die Videokabel nicht mehr richtig eingesteckt werden können, wenn die Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte nicht perfekt in der Mitte der Aussparungen sitzen. War das bei Euch kein Problem?


----------



## Tumbler (30. September 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wiederum höchst interessant war das UV Special, was gut aufzeigte, wie gut die Dinger eigentlich outofthebox funktionieren, Chapeau AMD! Ganz schön fummelig, hier manuell noch zu optimieren .



Ja, hat mir auch Freude bereitet, das zu lesen.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde die im Editorial angeschnittene "Besinnung" auf Effizienz durchaus lobenswert - allerdings wird sie im Heft (vom Grafikkarten-Special abgesehen) leider nicht weiter aufgegriffen. Im Soundkarten-Test ist z. B. keine Rede davon, wie viel Strom bzw. Leistung die Karten "ziehen" - es wird nicht einmal in der Tabelle dargestellt, ob sie einen separaten Stromanschluss haben, also theoretisch mehr als 25W Leistung brauchen.

Was mich auch interessieren würde: Wie viel elektrische Leistung unterschiedliche (und evtl. ungenutzte) Mainboard-Features verbrauchen oder wie viel Leistung dieser ganze RGB-Firlefanz unterm Strich verbrät. Das sind sicherlich Kleinigkeiten, die über die Zeit aber auch einiges zusammenkommen lassen.


----------



## didimus123 (2. Oktober 2019)

hallo Stephan,
ich habe mir heute die Ausgabe 11/2019 gekauft und wollte bei der Aktion mitmachen. Leider bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich, wie im Heft angegeben die Seite www.pcgh.de/pimp2019 aufrufe.
Ist die Aktion noch nicht online?

mfg
didimus123


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2019)

Um 17:20 Uhr geht es los.


----------



## didimus123 (2. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Um 17:20 Uhr geht es los.



Danke für die Info


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Ich finde die im Editorial angeschnittene "Besinnung" auf Effizienz durchaus lobenswert - allerdings wird sie im Heft (vom Grafikkarten-Special abgesehen) leider nicht weiter aufgegriffen. Im Soundkarten-Test ist z. B. keine Rede davon, wie viel Strom bzw. Leistung die Karten "ziehen" - es wird nicht einmal in der Tabelle dargestellt, ob sie einen separaten Stromanschluss haben, also theoretisch mehr als 25W Leistung brauchen.



Da muss ich wiedersprechen, Ich hatte da klar etwas von Molex Stecker gelesen ...

Edit:
in der Tabelle sind unter Besonderheiten zusätzliche Stromstecker gelistet; Molex oder 6pin ATX


----------



## olimon0 (3. Oktober 2019)

Mein alter Beitrag hat sich geklärt danke.


----------



## ArktosFFM (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich find die neue Ryzen-Gen. ja wirklich gut aber was in der letzten PCGH geboten wird lässt sich nur noch als AMD-Werbeprospekt bezeichnen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2019)

Umfangreiche Artikel zu zweifellos guten Produkten sind also automatisch werblich? Es gab Zeiten, gar nicht so lange her, da wurde uns derselbe Text mit fünf normalen statt drei Großbuchstaben vorgeworfen (Intel statt AMD, um es zu verdeutlichen ). Sprich: Alles ist gut – PCGH berichtet über Dinge, die derzeit gefragt sind. Die Welle flaut nun langsam ab, denn die für die meisten Spieler interessanten Ryzen-3000-Produkte sind erschienen und abgehandelt.

Was stört dich denn genau? Eventuell herrscht ja nur ein Missverständnis vor.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (3. Oktober 2019)

ArktosFFM schrieb:


> Ich find die neue Ryzen-Gen. ja wirklich gut aber was in der letzten PCGH geboten wird lässt sich nur noch als AMD-Werbeprospekt bezeichnen.



Das man sich also sachlich , zielgruppenorientiert mit auf dem Markt befindlichen neuen Produkten auseinandersetzt ist also Werbung?

Ich fand die Artikel recht aufschlussreich und durchaus nicht immer zum Vorteil von AMD. Wenn man sieht, wieviel Optimierungspotential AMD noch hat und wieviel bei Intel noch ist, so sieht man sehr klar, dass AMD wirklich alles ausgeschöpft hat, um Intel auf die Pelle zu rücken. AMD musste also weiter gehen als Intel, um die beworbenen Eigenschaften zu erreichen. Werbung sieht anders aus.

Das Effizienztuning Ryzen 3000:
-gehört nach Veröffentlichungen der neuen CPU schon zum Standard Repertoire nach Neuerscheinung. Für mich immer eine Referenz und archivwürdig

Praxistest optimale GPUs für Ryzen 3000:
- ist wohl den guten CPU Verkäufen und starker Nachfrage nach den CPUs geschuldet und stellt nur eine Übersicht dar

Meine Vermutung: Problem für Dich ist wohl, dass AMD die Ryzen 3000 gleichzeitig mit den NAVI GPUs auf den Markt geworfen hat. Dummerweise entwickelt AMD nun mal CPUs und GPUs und das führt in der Fülle der Neuerscheinungen nun mal zu einer Masse an Berichterstattung, wo halt viel AMD zu lesen ist. Meines Wissens, ich hab evtl  mal 1-2 Augeben nicht ganz gelesen haben, ist PCGH seit Anfang an recht sachlich in seiner Berichterstattung. Eher überparteilich und manchmal auch mit der richtigen Portion Enthusiasmus und Leidenschaft, aber nie parteiisch oder unsachlich.


----------



## ArktosFFM (3. Oktober 2019)

Praxistest "Optimale GPUs für Ryzen 3000"

Warum wurde parallel dazu nicht der gleiche Vergleichstest auf Basis von i5 9.600 und 9.700 /9.900 k gemacht  - natürich ebenfalls anhand von SOTTR und Total War ?
Man gewinnt so den Eindruck, dass AMD Ryzen 3.xxx und eine AMD GPU immer die ulimativ beste Kombination für Gamer ist. Außerdem gewinnt man den Eindruck,
dass High-End-NVida-Karten von AMD-CPUs ausgebremst werden. 
Was für mich bei dem Test hängen bleibt als Leser ist: "Oh, NVidia-Karten scheinen eine Abneigung gegen Ryzen 3.xxx zu haben". Möglicherweise ist das auf einem INTEL-System
aber gar nicht der Fall.

Ansonsten bin ich natürlich höchst zufrieden mit der Ausgabe.


----------



## BikeRider (4. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns hier in Geestland/Langen gibt es das neue Heft noch immer nicht.
Hier wird noch fröhlich Heft 10/2019 verkauft.
Laut Kiosk-Besitzerin liegt das am Feiertag.
ABO würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen, weil ich mal das Magazin und mal die Ausgabe mit Datenträger kaufe.
Als heißt es weiterhin warten.


----------



## Spiritus2 (4. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es die digitale Version eigentlich noch als Einzelversion ohne Abo? Letzten Monat konnte ich sie noch so kaufen, jetzt ist das einzige was ich finde ein "jederzeit Kündbares Abo" für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## fummel (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich fand den Soundkarten Test sehr informativ. Ich habe zur Zeit eine Asus Xonar AE(wurde glaube von PCGH noch nicht getestet) drin und denke über eine Aufrüstung auf die Soundblaster AE 7 nach.
Praxis Spannungswandler war auch sehr gut erklärt. Top Ausgabe!


----------



## BikeRider (10. Oktober 2019)

Danke für den Soundkarten-Test.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob sich ein Wechsel vom OnBoard-Sound meines ASUS Prime X470-Pro auf eine Creative AE 5 lohnen würde.


----------



## Rollora (11. Oktober 2019)

Kann man Artikel auch einzeln kaufen? Würde den Soundkartentest gern lesen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Oktober 2019)

Mittlerweile werden alle großen Heftartikel auch online als [Plus]-Version umgesetzt. Dafür müssen sie allerdings komplett neu gelayoutet werden und natürlich genießen neueste CPUs und GPUs dabei Priorität gegenüber Soundkarten, deren Tests ohnehin eine Aktualitätsspanne von mehren Jahren haben. Der Soundkarten-Artikel kommt also, könnte aber noch ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## Heidenpapst (18. Oktober 2019)

Der Artikel "400 GPUs im Effizienzvergleich" war interessant und es ist erstaunlich, wie neuere GPUs schneller rechnen bei weniger "Stromverbrauch". Die Anführungszeichen mußten sein, da sich Strom nicht verbraucht wie Öl oder Gas, sondern er wird durch jedes elektrische Gerät zu Wärme umgewandelt. Und da kommen wir auch gleich zu einem Rechenfehler, der überall gemacht wird, wenn es um Energieeinsparung geht. Alle elektrischen Geräte IM Haus heizen die Wohnung auf und entlasten damit die Heizung. Daher kann man mit allen Einsparungen nur ~50% von dem sparen, wie es immer theoretisch einem vorgerechnet wird. Man könnte sogar so weit gehen und sagen: An den Tagen, an denen die Heizung läuft, kann man (elektrische) Energie im Haus so viel verbrauchen, wie man will, die Heizkosten werden dadurch weniger.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Oktober 2019)

Moin!

Da möchte ich dir als Verfasser der 400 Grafikkarten-Messungen gar nicht widersprechen.  Ein starker Gaming-PC eignet sich "leider" hervorragend dazu, kleine bis mittelgroße Räume zu heizen, das kann ich bestätigen.

MfG,
Raff

P.S.: Auch wir sprechen normalerweise von "Leistungsaufnahme". Da es sich um einen grundsätzlich einsteigerfreundlich konzipierten Artikel handelt, steht da aber öfter mal der allgegenwärtige "Stromverbrauch".


----------



## Rollora (19. Oktober 2019)

Heidenpapst schrieb:


> Der Artikel "400 GPUs im Effizienzvergleich" war interessant und es ist erstaunlich, wie neuere GPUs schneller rechnen bei weniger "Stromverbrauch". Die Anführungszeichen mußten sein, da sich Strom nicht verbraucht wie Öl oder Gas, sondern er wird durch jedes elektrische Gerät zu Wärme umgewandelt. Und da kommen wir auch gleich zu einem Rechenfehler, der überall gemacht wird, wenn es um Energieeinsparung geht. Alle elektrischen Geräte IM Haus heizen die Wohnung auf und entlasten damit die Heizung. Daher kann man mit allen Einsparungen nur ~50% von dem sparen, wie es immer theoretisch einem vorgerechnet wird. Man könnte sogar so weit gehen und sagen: An den Tagen, an denen die Heizung läuft, kann man (elektrische) Energie im Haus so viel verbrauchen, wie man will, die Heizkosten werden dadurch weniger.



Was für ein Nonsense, mit El. Energie heizen ist natürlich wesentlich teurer


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Oktober 2019)

Heidenpapst schrieb:


> Der Artikel "400 GPUs im Effizienzvergleich" war interessant und es ist erstaunlich, wie neuere GPUs schneller rechnen bei weniger "Stromverbrauch". Die Anführungszeichen mußten sein, da sich Strom nicht verbraucht wie Öl oder Gas, sondern er wird durch jedes elektrische Gerät zu Wärme umgewandelt. Und da kommen wir auch gleich zu einem Rechenfehler, der überall gemacht wird, wenn es um Energieeinsparung geht. Alle elektrischen Geräte IM Haus heizen die Wohnung auf und entlasten damit die Heizung. Daher kann man mit allen Einsparungen nur ~50% von dem sparen, wie es immer theoretisch einem vorgerechnet wird. Man könnte sogar so weit gehen und sagen: An den Tagen, an denen die Heizung läuft, kann man (elektrische) Energie im Haus so viel verbrauchen, wie man will, die Heizkosten werden dadurch weniger.



Wenn nicht ohnehin mit Strom geheizt wird (Pfui!*) steigt der Primärenergieverbrauch beispielsweise durch Heizen mit aus einem Gaskraftwerk gespeißter Hardware (Gesamteffizienz schätzungsweise 30-40 Prozent) gegenüber einer Gasheizung (annähernd 100 Prozent) auf das 2,5- bis 3-fache. Ökologisch gibt es also definitiv keinen Freifahrtschein und ökonomisch ist es wegen der höheren Preise für elektrische Energie (kWh-Preis circa das fünffache gegenüber Gas, Heizöl das zehnfache) noch arger.* Du müsstest mit 50 W PC-Abwärme 250 bis 500 W Heizungsleistung einsparen. Und das gilt auch nur im Winter, wenn geheizt wird. Bei guter Dämmung ist das aber in großen Teilen Deutschlands nur noch einen kleinen Teil des Jahres nötig (bei sehr guter Dämmung quasi gar nicht) und im Zuge der Klimaerwärmung gibt es umgekehrt immer mehr Leute, die im Sommer eine Klimaanlage nutzen. Da wird etwaige im Winter eingesparte Heizenergie dann im Sommer doppelt für die Kühlung verbraucht.

Bezüglich der Begriffshandhabung: Es gibt keinen "Energieverbrauch", sondern nur eine Energieumwandlung. Da "Strom" für gewöhnlich "elektrischen Strom" und keine Wärme (/Wärmestrom) bezeichnet, gibt es aber sehr wohl einen "Stromverbauch" wenn elektrische in thermische Energie umgewandelt wird. Danach ist zwar noch  genauso viel Energie da, aber kein "Strom" mehr. Wir versuchen den Begriff trotzdem zu vermeiden, aber neben der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit ist er manchmal auch zur Vermeidung von Wiederholungen angebracht.


*: "elektrisch heizen" bezieht sich auf einfache Elektroheizungen. Wärmepumpen arbeiten auch auf Basis Strom, beziehen einen Teil der Energie aber eben auch aus der Umgebung und kommen so ebenfalls auf Faktor 5-10 bei Stromverbrauch und -Kosten wenn man die gleiche Heizleistung über Hardware erzielen möchte.


----------



## rolli (31. Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag,

es ist wieder mal ein interessantes Heft geworden,  das ich gerne gelesen habe.
Wieder einmal wünsche ich mir allerdings, dass man unnötige englische Begriffe vermeidet.
Im Netzteil-Artikel ist von "Recap" die Rede. Ich habe nach einer Weile schon verstanden, was gemeint war.
Das ist jedoch meiner Ansicht nach kein normaler deutscher Sprachgebrauch - also bitte sprecht deutsch mit mir.
Englische Fachbegriffe dürfen und müssen natürlich bleiben - ich glaube, niemand braucht einen "Hauptbrett"-Test. 

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich die Rechtschreibung im Heft bemängelt, das hat offenbar Wirkung gezeigt. Weiter so!


----------

